# Demeterton, 1958 & 1959



## jim morris (Jul 17, 2009)

Is there anyone out there that was on an old liberty ship called DEMETERTON owned by Chapman & Willan of Newcastle upon Tyne. I was on it from May 1958 till July 1959. I know this is a long shot as it was 50 years ago but it's worth a try. Also does the name FREDDIE SUMNER from Liverpool ring a bell with anyone.
Happy sailing.
Jim Morris


----------



## jim morris (Jul 17, 2009)

I thought I would bump this post up. Come on, there must be someone out there that was at sea in 1958-59 or am I the last surviving seaman left from that decade. Perhaps all the other crew members commited suicide for fear of getting another Chapman & Willan ship.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Jim,
I replied to your posting in the thread Hungry ships.
Demeterton was not a Liberty ship.
Stan


----------



## cheshirecat (Aug 10, 2014)

shipmates of mine were on demeterton/18month jag. john rigby galley boy and tommy hourigan deck.both joined her inM/c. circa 58/61


----------

